# “Never in my lifetime” seems less likely now... The Coming Civil War



## Kauboy

That title was totally clickbait... sucker!
Anyways, I've come to realize I'm somewhat of a compulsive person. I get something in my head, and it picks away for days, weeks, or months.

The new thing that's stuck in there...
"U.S. Civil War 2.0"

I'm trying to categorize my thoughts. With the community's input, the final result will be one of two things.
1. A compendium of knowledge for reference and learning concerning the coming civil war​2. A reinforcement of my own manic thought process materialized into reality for all to see, validated by others with the same paranoid notions, or ridiculed by others with alternative valid views​
I have an idea to create a single "table of contents" post here, and use it as a linking page to other threads where the topic is exhaustively covered to it's eventual end, if one exists.
I am starting with a premise assumed to be true. There will be a thread started where this premise can be debated, but this is not that thread.

Premise:
The United States of America *WILL* experience another Civil War in the next 1-6 months.​
Conglomerate justification for premise:
1. COVID-19 pandemic "lockdowns"​2. Black Lives Matter(BLM), an admitted Marxist organization, recruiting from the deaths of minority individuals at the hands of police, fueled by media hype​3. "Antifa" co-opting the BLM movement to roll out their own plans for socialistic government implementation​4. BLM/Antifa rioting under the media guise of "peaceful protesting"​5. President Trump seating a new Supreme Court Justice to replace Ruth Bader Ginsburg​6. President Trump re-election​7. Open threats from numerous online entities on all sides calling for war due to all or any of the above​
If you wish to debate the premise, or the stated justification, I would be happy to do so --> HERE <--.

The following post will serve as a "Table of Contents" for this discussion to keep my thoughts organized and prevent a single thread from becoming muddled in various topics.
If you feel additional topics should be added that do not fit within those presented below and you'd like to see them added, you have two options:
1. PM me requesting to set up a new thread and to add the link to the TOC.​2. Start your own thread and add the link to it in a post on this page. I will add it to the TOC when/if I see it.​


----------



## Kauboy

Table of Contents: (final version updated here, all other posts with partial updates have been removed)
Primer and Premise (this thread)​Nomenclature and definitions​When will it start?​How will it start?​Where will it start?​What will it look like?​How long will it last?​Understanding the opposition's perspective (True Devil's Advocate)​How many "sides" will exist?​Which "side(s)" will win? (Don't be so sure...)​Which "side(s)" may not care about winning?​Can this scenario be prevented or delayed, and at what cost?​
How does one prepare for this?​1. As a fighter... (Police/Military/Militia/Minuteman)​2. As a defender... (Keeper of the castle/Neighborhood watch)​3. As a non-active observer... (Passive entity in the crossfire/Most of the country)​4. As a medical professional... (Doctors/Nurses/EMTs/Combat Medics/Etc)​5. As a likely refugee...​
Tactics to expect:​1. In an urban environment...​2. In a suburban environment...​3. In a rural environment...​
Tactics to employ: (keep it generic, no explicit threats of violence)​1. In an urban environment...​2. In a suburban environment...​3. In a rural environment...​
When the dust settles (The Next America)​1. If BLM/Antifa/Socialism/Marxism wins...​2. If Foreign Invaders win...​3. If "Constitutionalists" win...​4. If nobody wins...​
Finally... Will you be ready?​1. Soul​2. Mind​3. Body​


----------



## Mad Trapper

I'm a bit confused Kauboy

"1. A compendium of knowledge for reference and learning"

That would be hard copies of learning and reference materials....which I think I have a good start on.

Then You seem to talk about what the CW/SHTF will be like. Clear it up for me.

Thanks,

Mad Trapper


----------



## Kauboy

It's coming my friend... it's coming.
By the end of this ride, I will have generated 30 threads for later reference and discussion.
This thread's TOC will change over the next few days.

And yes, I got mod sign-off on the thread spamming. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Mad Trapper

I'll get started on learning and reference:

1) I have nearly all of my high school and college texts for all fields of study

2) A complete encyclopedia, hard bound

3) Manuals for tools, tractors, cars, trucks, chainsaws.....


Kauboy, this post is going to be a book in itself. I have multiple booksheleves in the house, then ones for my tools/guns/mechanics/crafts...............

Let's see where this goes......?


----------



## Kauboy

Mad Trapper said:


> I'll get started on learning and reference:
> 
> 1) I have nearly all of my high school and college texts for all fields of study
> 
> 2) A complete encyclopedia, hard bound
> 
> 3) Manuals for tools, tractors, cars, trucks, chainsaws.....
> 
> Kauboy, this post is going to be a book in itself. I have multiple booksheleves in the house, then ones for my tools/guns/mechanics/crafts...............
> 
> Let's see where this goes......?


Maybe I should pump the brakes a bit... and alter the original thread text slightly.
This isn't intending to be a comprehensive source for all knowledge across all areas.
It will be knowledge pertinent to a potential coming civil war. The topic is narrow in the grand scheme. But it will be a world of knowledge in itself.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Kauboy said:


> Maybe I should pump the brakes a bit... and alter the original thread text slightly.
> This isn't intending to be a comprehensive source for all knowledge across all areas.
> It will be knowledge pertinent to a potential coming civil war. The topic is narrow in the grand scheme. But it will be a world of knowledge in itself.


So #1 Food/Shelter/Water, # 2 Guns/Ammo


----------



## SOCOM42

Mad Trapper said:


> So #1 Food/Shelter/Water, # 2 Guns/Ammo


NO! NO!, They are equal in all respects, in my opinion they take equal billing.

i could have lived at least for a week without the "C" rats, but not without the weapons for engagements.


----------



## Prepared One

Interesting subject. I've felt it's been coming for some time and some of these scenarios have been discussed previously as you know. Organizing it would offer clarity, although, I fear this whole thing may kick off before we have had a chance to discuss it in it's entirety. lain:


----------



## Kauboy

Prepared One said:


> Interesting subject. I've felt it's been coming for some time and some of these scenarios have been discussed previously as you know. Organizing it would offer clarity, although, I fear this whole thing may kick off before we have had a chance to discuss it in it's entirety. lain:


I have the same fear. That's why I'm trying to roll out my topics and open them up.
A good many of the next few will be less "what if", and more "how do we get ready?" This is where our community's collective experience will shine.

I should have a few of them out today.


----------



## Slippy

I did a little reconoittering of @Kauboy 's home and saw that he has converted his dining room to somewhat of a "War Room" with charts and graphs covering the walls (and ceilings). Kauboy is in the same clothes that he has been wearing for days, and hasn't shaved or showered. He has at least 3 Mini Mr. Coffee Machines going at a time and Mrs Kauboy has been whispering the same phrase over and over again to the little Kauboy's..."Daddy will be alright, we just need to give him some space"...:tango_face_grin:









(I joke but I believe the good side has already lost the last bastion of freedom, The Greatest Republic EVER and agree that we are in for some perilous times as this Marxist foe keeps coming and coming and coming and we lose the Civil War by attrition ..):sad2:


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> I did a little reconoittering of @Kauboy 's home and saw that he has converted his dining room to somewhat of a "War Room" with charts and graphs covering the walls (and ceilings). Kauboy is in the same clothes that he has been wearing for days, and hasn't shaved or showered. He has at least 3 Mini Mr. Coffee Machines going at a time and Mrs Kauboy has been whispering the same phrase over and over again to the little Kauboy's..."Daddy will be alright, we just need to give him some space"...:tango_face_grin:
> 
> View attachment 108685
> 
> 
> (I joke but I believe the good side has already lost the last bastion of freedom, The Greatest Republic EVER and agree that we are in for some perilous times as this Marxist foe keeps coming and coming and coming and we lose the Civil War by attrition ..):sad2:


We lost decades ago when we turned over our schools, and the children in them, to the socialists. It is only now that their long term plan is coming to fruition. Attrition indeed! Lock and load my friend, it's liable to get frosty.


----------



## Kauboy

I will say this...

"Violence never solved anything" is a motto for short-sighted idiots.

:tango_face_wink:

We can fix this but it will not be easy, it will be violent, and it will be worth it.


----------



## Denton

Kauboy said:


> I will say this...
> 
> "Violence never solved anything" is a motto for short-sighted idiots.
> 
> :tango_face_wink:
> 
> We can fix this but it will not be easy, it will be violent, and it will be worth it.


Then, the Chinese move in during the chaos.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> Then, the Chinese move in during the chaos.


And that is a real possibility. They need our resources.


----------



## Kauboy

Denton said:


> Then, the Chinese move in during the chaos.


AKA: "A target rich environment."


----------



## Slippy

Kauboy said:


> I will say this...
> 
> "Violence never solved anything" is a motto for short-sighted idiots.
> 
> :tango_face_wink:
> 
> We can fix this but it will not be easy, it will be violent, and it will be worth it.


We CAN and SHOULD fix this using any means necessary.

But we WON'T. There are not enough of us who truly want FREEDOM.


----------



## Slippy

China owns us already. Most people just don't know it.


----------



## Piratesailor

Slippy said:


> We CAN and SHOULD fix this using any means necessary.
> 
> But we WON'T. There are not enough of us who truly want FREEDOM.


I'm hoping we'll be surprised on 11/4.


----------



## BamaDOC

Kauboy said:


> I will say this...
> 
> "Violence never solved anything" is a motto for short-sighted idiots.
> 
> :tango_face_wink:
> 
> We can fix this but it will not be easy, it will be violent, and it will be worth it.


Violence has been one of the most effective means of change throughout history.
any one who denies this is ignorant, delusional, and extremely lucky to have been missed by the force of natural selection...


----------



## Chiefster23

When we wake in 11/4 Trump will have a narrow lead in the race. Immediately the voter fraud machinery will go into overdrive to manufacture mail-in ballots for Biden. Any dirstricts where the dems think they can’t steal the election thru the mail-in ballots will immediately file lawsuits designed to invalidate Trump votes by any means necessary. Claims of voter suppression will be rampant. Dozens of boxes of previously uncounted Biden ballots will suddenly appear and judges will rule that they must be counted. This shit-show will continue for weeks if not months. Hell, Pelosi might even assume the office temporarily and god only knows how much damage she could inflict while there.


----------



## Prepared One

Beware, the storm comes.


----------



## Slippy

BamaDOC said:


> Violence has been one of the most effective means of change throughout history.
> any one who denies this is ignorant, delusional, and extremely lucky to have been missed by the force of natural selection...


I believe that our Sons 1 and 2 will tell anyone (now that they are grown-ass men) that while they were teenagers and younger, A GAK, (Good Ass Kicking) OR the threat of a GAK (Good Ass Kicking), went a long way in their Ol' Man's on going quest for Compliance! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> China owns us already. Most people just don't know it.


Yes, they do, but they want this continent. They want the resources and they want space for the "superior race" to spread.


----------



## BamaDOC

Slippy said:


> I believe that our Sons 1 and 2 will tell anyone (now that they are grown-ass men) that while they were teenagers and younger, A GAK, (Good Ass Kicking) OR the threat of a GAK (Good Ass Kicking), went a long way in their Ol' Man's on going quest for Compliance! :tango_face_grin:


Same for me and my boys...
My boys had to learn the hard way that you cant rely on others to take care of you... not teachers.. your 'friends' or bystanders..
taught them judo throws, wrestling double leg takedowns, boxing, kickboxing, arm locks, and dirty fighting...

taught them well.. very well... too well..

but in the end... teaching them to take care of their own bully issues did more for them.. than any sort of "violence doesn't solve anything b.s."
amazing what a broken nose will do to deter further attempts to harass


----------



## SOCOM42

There are several possibilities of outside intervention to be reviewed.

If we have a full blown active hot civil war, Chinko land and Russia may see an opportunity in the confusion to launch a nuclear strike.

Hitting all the densely populated cities with thermonuclear weapons, or with Neutron bombs.

Who would be able launch a counter strike? nothing can go without presidential authorization,

missile boats lost their autonomous position a while back. 

The left could call in the UN to neutralize us,

they would certainly side with the demonrats even if they were not in the elected position of president.

That would be hell for the blue helmeted bastards, they all would die!

Personally I do not see a "Red Dawn" follow up scenario with a primary nuke strike,

but infantry is needed to hold the ground, nothing else will suffice.

Once they come in as occupiers, you would see the Quislings come out of the woodwork,

the same people who pillage and burn here now.

We could have a "seven days in May" with those officers appointed by O'thigger running it or the ****** gaining control of ALL MEDIA.

Remember that 90% of all studio broadcast programs are sent by wire to the transmitter.


----------



## Piratesailor

Ok.. been mulling this around for a few days over some Proper 12 and I’ll throw this out there. And like spaghetti on a wall.. might be all over the place..

The US is splintered politically and this increased with Obama. He drove a wedge into the American people like no one has in the past. It culminated in what we have now; a very separated political spectrum. We conservatives look on the liberals with distain (I do) and progressives look at conservatives with the same amount of disdain. 

I’ve seen it end friendships and strain families. 

So you have, throwing out a number, 20% on the left and 20% the right being vocal, organized and strongly opinionated. The other 60% are either apathetic, truly neutral or just waiting to accept the outcome and move on with their lives. 

My point is that regardless of the election, and specifically if Trump is re-elected, and we have a skirmish, the die is cast and bringing Americans back together as “Americans” is over. The view of the left specifically will not let that happen. 

We may have a CW2 of some sort but I don’t see, in any way shape or form, American coming back together. I see the inevitable (as in the next few years) Balkanization of the US. We have crossed the line.

Even if we have a CW2, and trump puts it down, the die is cast. The left will never rejoin America as the south did after CW1. (Yeah yeah yea.. some will say they never did rejoin and we still do hold some animosity toward the Yankees... let that go for now though)

And btw, I for one will never except the left so I’m part of this issue. 

Thoughts?


----------



## inceptor

Piratesailor said:


> Ok.. been mulling this around for a few days over some Proper 12 and I'll throw this out there. And like spaghetti on a wall.. might be all over the place..
> 
> The US is splintered politically and this increased with Obama. He drove a wedge into the American people like no one has in the past. It culminated in what we have now; a very separated political spectrum. We conservatives look on the liberals with distain (I do) and progressives look at conservatives with the same amount of disdain.
> 
> I've seen it end friendships and strain families.
> 
> So you have, throwing out a number, 20% on the left and 20% the right being vocal, organized and strongly opinionated. The other 60% are either apathetic, truly neutral or just waiting to accept the outcome and move on with their lives.
> 
> My point is that regardless of the election, and specifically if Trump is re-elected, and we have a skirmish, the die is cast and bringing Americans back together as "Americans" is over. The view of the left specifically will not let that happen.
> 
> We may have a CW2 of some sort but I don't see, in any way shape or form, American coming back together. I see the inevitable (as in the next few years) Balkanization of the US. We have crossed the line.
> 
> Even if we have a CW2, and trump puts it down, the die is cast. The left will never rejoin America as the south did after CW1. (Yeah yeah yea.. some will say they never did rejoin and we still do hold some animosity toward the Yankees... let that go for now though)
> 
> And btw, I for one will never except the left so I'm part of this issue.
> 
> Thoughts?


I see the same thing. I have been expecting this for a long time. Some areas of the country have all but split right now.

The west coast is a liberal bastion. Governor Newsom has referred to CA as a nation state. Both Washington and Oregon seem to follow CA's lead. CA has several mega-cities that override what the people of the rest of the state want. One group wanted to secede from CA and form the state of Jefferson. That movement was squashed.

CA spends more money than they bring in so they need the federal govt to bail them out. I believe this is the only reason they haven't seceded yet. I would be looking for an influx of Chinese money soon. That may have already happened but kept under wraps. Think Newsom's mask deal with China as an example.

Add to that the fact that both Brown and Newsom have gone to China to negotiate deals. Little is known about the deals they made.

The state of New York is controlled by NYC. It matters little what the rest of that states population wants, NYC has the overriding votes and controls everyone else.

The east coast has a number of mega cities and all are liberal. Free stuff for everyone. I believe they are under the misconception that they can do this on their own without the Fed's help.

Obummer started this and the beast was supposed to finish taking us down. The UN would kindly step in and offer to fix our problems. But orange man bad stepped in and messed up their plans. So now they are taking another route. I still see (and I certainly hope I'm wrong) blue helmets on the ground within 6 months. They talked about this at Davos and in June released a statement stating they will come to our rescue and save our nation. The Great Reset. That's what they call it. Once they get the US, the rest of the world will follow.

Fortunately there are states that won't allow this. I see Texas as one of them. Oh, we have had a large influx of liberals since barry took office but we are large enough to buck that trend. Both Austin and San Antonio have tried to implement policies mirroring CA. Abbott has been able to put those down. Austin has voted to defund the police. Abbott has proposed legislation to limit the amount of funding cities doing this gets. Dallas is being a little more subtle about it but still took away OT money from an already short handed department. And yet they wonder why violent crime is increasing. Go figure.

I agree with the OP. We will see a balkanization soon enough. The liberals are pushing hard for UN control and many states won't go for it.


----------



## User Name

Well Guys are you aware where your next FEEMA Camp is? :vs_laugh:


----------



## inceptor

User Name said:


> Well Guys are you aware where your next FEEMA Camp is? :vs_laugh:


Unlike y'all, we will not willing line up for the train cars.


----------



## User Name

:vs_blush:Sure when the try to take your Weapon away what will you do? A 2nd Wako?
When 5x SWAT Team are storming your House, Apartment,... You could die or surrender...


----------



## Prepared One

User Name said:


> :vs_blush:Sure when the try to take your Weapon away what will you do? A 2nd Wako?
> When 5x SWAT Team are storming your House, Apartment,... You could die or surrender...


It's all a matter of how your willing to die. Remembering that there are many kinds of deaths besides dying, Should you prefer their terms, or yours?


----------



## rice paddy daddy

User Name said:


> :vs_blush:Sure when the try to take your Weapon away what will you do? A 2nd Wako?
> When 5x SWAT Team are storming your House, Apartment,... You could die or surrender...


I'd rather die on my feet, than live on my knees.


----------



## inceptor

^^^ What he said.


----------



## Denton

User Name said:


> :vs_blush:Sure when the try to take your Weapon away what will you do? A 2nd Wako?
> When 5x SWAT Team are storming your House, Apartment,... You could die or surrender...


They can't SWAT an entire city much less the entire country. 
Neighbors will start working together when this starts happening.


----------



## keith9365

User Name said:


> :vs_blush:Sure when the try to take your Weapon away what will you do? A 2nd Wako?
> When 5x SWAT Team are storming your House, Apartment,... You could die or surrender...


Not that I often quote Medellin drug cartel members, but they had a quote that applies to this when the US government wanted to extradite them for trial. They said "Better a grave in Columbia than a jail cell in America."


----------



## Piratesailor

Denton said:


> They can't SWAT an entire city much less the entire country.
> Neighbors will start working together when this starts happening.


That swat team would soon find themselves in a tough position.


----------



## Sc0rPs

I am afraid I have to agree, but you forgot to add:

8: People losing jobs unable to pay for rent/bills and even food and the government is busy pouring cash at corporations.


----------



## Kauboy

Sc0rPs said:


> I am afraid I have to agree, but you forgot to add:
> 
> 8: People losing jobs unable to pay for rent/bills and even food and the government is busy pouring cash at corporations.


Yep, that would certainly pile on and add to the potential.
Good mention!


----------



## Real Old Man

Kauboy said:


> TOC ver10...
> 
> Primer and Premise (this thread)
> Nomenclature and definitions
> When will it start?
> How will it start?
> Where will it start?
> What will it look like?
> How long will it last?
> Understanding the opposition's perspective (True Devil's Advocate)
> How many "sides" will exist?
> Which "side(s)" will win? (Don't be so sure...)
> Which "side(s)" may not care about winning?
> Can this scenario be prevented or delayed, and at what cost?
> How does one prepare for this?
> 1. As a fighter... (Police/Military/Militia/Minuteman)
> 2. As a defender... (Keeper of the castle/Neighborhood watch)
> 3. As a non-active observer... (Passive entity in the crossfire/Most of the country)
> 4. As a medical professional... (Doctors/Nurses/EMTs/Combat Medics/Etc)
> 5. As a likely refugee...​Tactics to expect:
> 1. In an urban environment...
> 2. In a suburban environment...
> 3. In a rural environment...​Tactics to employ: (keep it generic, no explicit threats of violence)
> 1. In an urban environment...
> 2. In a suburban environment...
> 3. In a rural environment...​When the dust settles (The Next America)
> 1. If BLM/Antifa/Socialism/Marxism wins...
> 2. If Foreign Invaders win...
> 3. If "Constitutionalists" win...
> 4. If nobody wins...​Finally... Will you be ready?
> 1. Soul <<< *Newly added*
> 2. Mind <<< *Newly added*
> 3. Body (link to be added after thread creation)​


You really have way too much time on your hands.

Course I spent the last two weeks documenting a COVID 19 out break and the reasons for it. So I should talk


----------



## Kauboy

Real Old Man said:


> You really have way too much time on your hands.
> 
> Course I spent the last two weeks documenting a COVID 19 out break and the reasons for it. So I should talk


More like too many things on my mind.
Need to get them out somewhere to start making sense of it, and figure input from others can't hurt.


----------



## Kauboy

Added "Finally... Will your body be ready?" to the latest TOC.

That completes my thesis on the subject.
I look forward to all of the input from others, and have enjoyed where some of the discussions have gone.
Additional topics are welcome. I can't possibly have covered all that we need to be thinking about. I want the community to flesh out this skeleton I've put together. We learn from each other. Our collective knowledge is what makes this site great.

However...
The time for talking is soon coming to an end.
The time for making ready is already here.
The time for action is approaching.

A miracle can save us from this fate. If The Lord God wills it, we can be spared this future.
But we know he teaches through failure when we have rejected the lessons taught through love.
How many times did Israel fall to their enemies when they fell away from their God?
The foundations that built this nation have been shaking for decades. We have seen this coming for so long. It might finally be upon us.

I pray continually that what I've presented here will be something we all get to laugh about later, about how paranoid Kauboy was back in 2020, on top of all the rest of the crazy from that year.
You don't know how badly I want to be wrong about this. If I am, I'll happily take my licks.

But I don't think I am... and I want you all to be ready and aware of what could be coming, and to get as many around you to be ready as well.
We can survive this, but it will take communities coming together and sacrifices being made.

Stay strong. Face it head on. Stand firm.

*Be ready.*


----------



## inceptor

Kauboy said:


> A miracle can save us from this fate. If The Lord God wills it, we can be spared this future.
> But we know he teaches through failure when we have rejected the lessons taught through love.
> How many times did Israel fall to their enemies when they fell away from their God?
> The foundations that built this nation have been shaking for decades. We have seen this coming for so long. It might finally be upon us.
> 
> I pray continually that what I've presented here will be something we all get to laugh about later, about how paranoid Kauboy was back in 2020, on top of all the rest of the crazy from that year.
> You don't know how badly I want to be wrong about this. If I am, I'll happily take my licks.
> 
> But I don't think I am... and I want you all to be ready and aware of what could be coming, and to get as many around you to be ready as well.
> We can survive this, but it will take communities coming together and sacrifices being made.
> 
> Stay strong. Face it head on. Stand firm.
> 
> *Be ready.*


I pray for the same thing. Yet I know there are times when He is not happy and pours His wrath on a nation. I do believe He set this nation up and over time, we have disappointed Him. I still trust He will take care of His own but the others, well that will be hard on them.

I too hope I'm wrong here. I've got places to go, things to do and people to see. And that ain't none of them. There are many places I still haven't been and many things I want to do. My wife and I would like to spend some time visiting those places.

No, you're not paranoid. All the signs are there and you would have to be blind not to see them.

See, I think the UN is behind much of this as they have been quite vocal about setting up a global reset. The government of all nations will be them as they have stated. They will also do an economic reset with a cashless society. They have said along with wealth redistribution, all would be fair for everyone. Probably reset back to the feudal system. All the serfs were pretty much treated the same.

BUT, then I read something today that puzzled me. The WHO is now telling countries to avoid lockdowns and approach this another way. Now I'm beginning to wonder what that other way is. Coming from them, it can't be good.


----------



## Piratesailor

Couple of interesting article. Both a bit long but worth reading. Zero hedge is usually doom and gloom but in this case, the article could be right. When reading the second article my reactions was, duh... no shit Sherlock. Doesn't take a genius to figure out how 2020 might end.

https://www.zerohedge.com/political/adjustment-day-looms-americas-headed-violent-civil-war

https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/7-predictions-how-2020-comes-end


----------



## Smitty901

There is a War coming. It has already started. Will it remain a hand full of funded terrorist on the streets and a deep state trying to force the majority of us to bend to their will. On will it reach a point where we have had enough and fight back. Your guess is what you must go with. 
I am prepared and will keep preparing for the worst. This defunding the police. DA's not charging for crimes based on political agenda is not going away. I will not be caught sleeping. When they come for me they will have a fight on their hands.
We can still turn this around. But we are down to less than 30 days. If Harris becomes president. It is game on. Democrats will move to take our means of defense . They will render constitution a worthless peace of paper.


----------



## Prepared One

The first thing a Harris presidency will do is go after the guns and 1A. Then the electoral college. One way or the other, there is a fight coming.


----------



## Smitty901

Prepared One said:


> The first thing a Harris presidency will do is go after the guns and 1A. Then the electoral college. One way or the other, there is a fight coming.


 All fill all the court seats Trump and Senate never got around to.


----------



## User Name

does anyone know the original video: 





Thanks


----------



## Eyeball

Regarding a Civil War, there's already been a non-shooting one for years because the two rival factions (Libs and Patriots) hate each others guts and generally avoid each other..
Same here in England, my politics are christian rightwing and hell will freeze before I ever associate with lefties, they're just not my kind of people..

_*"What does a believer have in common with an unbeliever?..Come out from among them and be separate, says the Lord, I will be a Father to you, and you shall be my sons and daughters" (2 Cor 6:14-18 )*_


----------



## inceptor

Eyeball said:


> Regarding a Civil War, there's already been a non-shooting one for years because the two rival factions (Libs and Patriots) hate each others guts and generally avoid each other..
> Same here in England, my politics are christian rightwing and hell will freeze before I ever associate with lefties, they're just not my kind of people..
> 
> _*"What does a believer have in common with an unbeliever?..Come out from among them and be separate, says the Lord, I will be a Father to you, and you shall be my sons and daughters" (2 Cor 6:14-18 )*_


Sorry to disagree here Lucky but there is this also:

*Matthew 5:43-44 "You have heard that it was said, 'You shall love your neighbor and hate your enemy.' But I say to you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you,

Matthew 5:46 For if you love those who love you, what reward do you have? Do not even the tax collectors do the same?

Luke 6:35 But love your enemies, and do good, and lend, expecting nothing in return; and your reward will be great, and you will be sons of the Most High; for He Himself is kind to ungrateful and evil men.*


----------



## Eyeball

inceptor said:


> Sorry to disagree here Lucky but there is this also:
> 
> *Matthew 5:43-44 "You have heard that it was said, 'You shall love your neighbor and hate your enemy.' But I say to you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you,
> 
> Matthew 5:46 For if you love those who love you, what reward do you have? Do not even the tax collectors do the same?
> 
> Luke 6:35 But love your enemies, and do good, and lend, expecting nothing in return; and your reward will be great, and you will be sons of the Most High; for He Himself is kind to ungrateful and evil men.*


Whatever floats yer boat, i'll certainly be polite to lefties, but hell will freeze before I could actually LURV them..

_*"He who walks with the wise grows wise, but a companion of fools suffers harm" (Bible: Proverbs 13:20)
"Don't let unbelievers into your house or bid them God speed" (2 John 1:10 KJV)
"Bad company corrupts good character" (1 Cor 15:33)
"If you hang around with losers you become a loser" (Donald Trump)*_

They might like to think they can gatecrash the pearlies, but nah not a friggin chance..


----------



## User Name

Yes in many Country in Europe People drive insane:


----------



## Eyeball

Incidentally although I admire Maggie for her no-nonsense direction of the Falklands War, I can't help thinking she goofed a bit by not asking her NATO ally America to help.
Perhaps she stubbornly wanted to keep it an all-British show.
U.S. Secretary of State Caspar Weinberger said afterwards _"We would have sent a carrier if we'd been asked"_


----------



## User Name




----------



## SOCOM42

Eyeball said:


> Incidentally although I admire Maggie for her no-nonsense direction of the Falklands War, I can't help thinking she goofed a bit by not asking her NATO ally America to help.
> Perhaps she stubbornly wanted to keep it an all-British show.
> U.S. Secretary of State Caspar Weinberger said afterwards _"We would have sent a carrier if we'd been asked"_


IIRC, we did, refueled the Vulcan bombers over the Atlantic, both directions

Flew U2 recon flights giving the target data to the RAF for the Vulcans.


----------



## Chiefster23

Also supplied satelite surveillance data on ship movements.


----------



## inceptor

User Name said:


>


:vs_lol: That was some funny :vs_poop:


----------

